# ver moros con tranchetes



## robjh22

Ya se aclaró en otro hilo el significado de este modismo: es (en mejico) concluir algo muy precipitadamente, o sea, sin pruebas suficientes.

Pero, cual es el significado de "tranchetes"? No lo veo en ningún diccionario. Agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## asm

Yo lo conocia como "Ver moros con trinchetes", siempre entendi la frase como ver a los demas (amigos y adversarios) como enemigos, aunque no lo sean. NO es el significado que sugieres. 
Tambien entendi que el ver Moros (moros vs cristianos) era ver al enemigo. El trinchete, segun me dijeron, era el arma que usaba el moro.
Busca trinchete en el DRAE, seguramente lo encontraras.



robjh22 said:


> Ya se aclaró en otro hilo el significado de este modismo: es (en mejico) concluir algo muy precipitadamente, o sea, sin pruebas suficientes.
> 
> Pero, cual es el significado de "tranchetes"? No lo veo en ningún diccionario. Agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## Jellby

Según el diccionario, "trinchete" es la cuchilla de zapatero.

"Tranchete" no me extraña que no venga, es una marca de queso fundido en lonchas (para sándwiches y demás).


----------



## mirx

robjh22 said:


> Ya se aclaró en otro hilo el significado de este modismo: es (en mejico) concluir algo muy precipitadamente, o sea, sin pruebas suficientes.
> 
> Pero, cual es el significado de "tranchetes"? No lo veo en ningún diccionario. Agradezco su ayuda.


 

Conclusiones erróneas. 

Nunca he escuchado tal interpretación o utilización en México.
Ver moros con tranchetes es ver cosas donde no las hay, también se dice "ver moscas en la sopa".

"Nadie quiere aprovecharse de tí, lo que pasa es que por tus malas experiencias en el pasado, tu ya ves "moros con tranchetes""

Los moros son los colonizadores de la parte sur de españa, y los tranchetes me suena a su arma de guerra.


----------



## chics

Los moros vivieron muchos años en TODA España.

Por cierto, aquí no usamos esta expresión... :-S


----------



## robjh22

Entonces, si veo un moro con queso fundido, yo estoy viendo moros con tranchete; y si  veo cosas que no hay, etoy viendo moros con trinchetes?

A los moros les gustan queso?


----------



## mirx

robjh22 said:


> Entonces, si veo un moro con queso fundido, yo estoy viendo moros con tranchete; y si veo cosas que no hay, etoy viendo moros con trinchetes?
> 
> A los moros les gustan queso?


 

Nunca he escuchado la frase con  "trinchetes", es una frase hecha y no puedes ver a los moros con lo que quieras, tiene que ser con tranchetes. Si están comiendo queso eso es aparte.

La única frase es: Ver moros con tranchetes= Ver cosas, imaginarse situaciones, dar por cierto algo que no lo es.


----------



## robjh22

Esta bien, gracias, pero fíjese que nuestros colegas de arriba dicen lo contrario.

De todos modos, si un trinchete es un arma que llevabal los moros, cual es un tranchete? Aparte de una marca de queso?


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Aquí hay uno.


----------



## yserien

Trinchete o chaira : cuchilla del zapatero.RAE
Está claro que es un arma, tal como se ve más arriba.
Recordemos también la expresión "trinchar un pollo, un pavo" cortar para servir en la mesa.Tranchette,todo el mundo lo sabe ,es la palabra original que conocemos acá "tranchete".-


----------



## pejeman

Ya traté de escarbar en el foro y no encontré la explicación de moros y tranchetes.

Yo creo que es ver una situación irreal. Pues cuando los moros mandaban en España o en la mayor parte de ella, hubiese sido ridículo ver a tan temidos guerreros armados con diminutos tranchetes o trinchetes en vez de tremendos alfanjes o cimitarras. Si con cuchillitos de zapatero hubiesen estado armados los moros, ni Mío Cid hubiesen necesitado los españoles; a nalgadas los hubiesen corrido de ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## robjh22

"Tranchette,todo el mundo lo sabe ,es la palabra original que conocemos acá "tranchete".- 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 	 		 			 			 			 			 				



Todo el mundo ... salvo yo!


----------



## Surinam del Nord

yserien said:


> Trinchete o chaira : cuchilla del zapatero.RAE
> Está claro que es un arma, tal como se ve más arriba.


 


La foto que colgué en un mensaje anterior la encontré bajo el nombre de *tranchete*, con A. Es un tipo de navaja, y esa en concreto la fabrican en Albacete.


----------



## carloschan

Tranchete,  se  refiere  un   machete.
Esta  expresion es  empleada por  personas de   zonas rurales.

Machete:
*1.*Arma blanca, más corta que la espada, ancha, pesada y de un solo filo.
*2.*Cuchillo grande que sirve para desmontar, cortar la caña de azúcar y otros usos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según yo es "moros con trinchete", pero (y es lo más seguro) puedo estar equivocado. No sé por qué siempre que oigo la frase me imagino a los moros con un tridente como el de Poseidón (¿si es Poseidón el del tricornio, o es Zeus?). En fin, ya no me queda nada claro.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

ToñoTorreón said:


> Según yo es "moros con trinchete", pero (y es lo más seguro) puedo estar equivocado. No sé por qué siempre que oigo la frase me imagino a los moros con un tridente como el de Poseidón (¿si es Poseidón el del tricornio, o es Zeus?). En fin, ya no me queda nada claro.


 
El del tricornio es Napoleón, o la Guardia Civil.


----------



## Orapronobis

asm said:


> Yo lo conocia como "Ver moros con trinchetes", siempre entendi la frase como ver a los demas (amigos y adversarios) como enemigos, aunque no lo sean. NO es el significado que sugieres.
> Tambien entendi que el ver Moros (moros vs cristianos) era ver al enemigo. El trinchete, segun me dijeron, era el arma que usaba el moro.
> Busca trinchete en el DRAE, seguramente lo encontraras.



Yo siempre he escuchado esta expresion idiomatica como "ver moros con tranchetes".  Concuerdo con asm que su significado es ver algo (imaginar algo) que no es real, como por ejemplo, ver malas intenciones donde no las hay.  Espero que esta simple explicacion ayude a esclarecer esta simpatica y descriptiva frase.


----------



## Pinairun

_Tranchete_ y _trinchete_ son sinónimos.
Y la expresión, según dónde, se usa con uno u otro término.

Saludos


----------



## Argónida

mirx said:


> Los moros son los colonizadores de la parte sur de españa


 
Extraordinaria, sesgada y tergiversada simplificación.


----------



## horusankh

ToñoTorreón said:


> Según yo es "moros con trinchete", pero (y es lo más seguro) puedo estar equivocado. No sé por qué siempre que oigo la frase me imagino a los moros con un tridente como el de Poseidón (¿si es Poseidón el del tricornio, o es Zeus?). En fin, ya no me queda nada claro.


Hola:

Aunque yo siempre oí la expresión como "ver moros con tranchete", también de niño los imaginaba con el tridente de Poseidón, ni más ni menos, pero ahora de grande pienso que era porque siempre oí a los hermanos de mi abuelita llamar "trinche" al tenedor, y "trinchar" a ensartar los pedazos con dicho cubierto (aunque el DRAE diga que es partir la comida en pedazos y no lo que ellos decían) y de ahí, mi inconsciente hacía la asociación . 

Saludos.


----------



## feijoa

*Hilos unidos* ​ 
ya ves moros con tranchetes.... que serian moros con tranchetes?
gracias


----------



## JeSuisSnob

feijoa said:


> Ya ves moros con tranchetes... ¿Qué serían moros con tranchetes?
> 
> Gracias.


 
"Ver moros con tranchete" es una expresión mexicana que significa que ves todo con mucha suspicacia, como cuando estás paranoico y piensas que todos te están atacando y no es así. Reviso el _Diccionario del español usual en México_ y en la entrada "moro", aparece esto: 


> *moro* adj y s... *4* _Ver moros con tranchete_ Ver amenazas en donde no las hay: "Tu fantasía puede jugarte una mala pasada, haciéndote _ver moros con tranchete_"


 
Un saludo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ver fantasmas donde no los hay.


----------



## Alma Shofner

robjh22 said:


> Ya se aclaró en otro hilo el significado de este modismo: es (en mejicoMéxico) concluir algo muy precipitadamente, o sea, sin pruebas suficientes.
> 
> Pero, cual es el significado de "tranchetes"? No lo veo en ningún diccionario. Agradezco su ayuda.



La expresión "ver moros con tranchete" es muy común en Sonora. Su uso concuerda con las explicaciones dadas en cuanto a estar paranoico o creer ver cosas donde no las hay. 

El nombre del país (México) se capitaliza, se acentúa y en mi opinión, como mexicana que soy, se respeta la x. Ya sé que en otros países prefieren traducirlo al español, al igual que a Texas y a Oaxaca. Uno definitivamente se da cuenta que no son mexicanos. Si lo fueran sabrían que tan molesto puede ser. 

Volviendo al refrán, en Sonora no se considera políticamente incorrecto. Al ser España el país colonizador, la persona común no pensaría que España a su vez haya tenido su historia con los moros, como haber sido dominada por muchos años por ellos. Lo mismo con respecto a la invasión napoleónica. Es parte del ser colonizado. El colonizador "tiene que ser" como quien dice omnipotente. El colonizado "romanticiza?" con el poder del colonizador. Muchos en México piensan que España es lo máximo, tiene que ser, nos colonizó, somos producto de la mezcla de su raza con la de los indígenas, somos la raza nueva, los mestizos. ¿Qué habrían dicho los españoles en su tiempo acerca de los moros en México? ¿Qué eran gente de temerse? Es muy probable. Pero el mensaje no creo que haya pasado de esa manera, sino como: "no te preocupes, no pasa nada"= "no veas moros con tranchetes donde no los hay."

De hecho la palabra moro es muy común en Sonora. Hay un corrido acerca del moro de Cumpas. 

En fin, en Sonora, decimos moros, negros, chinos sin pensar en que podría ser politicamente incorrecto. Como quien dice decimos "al pan, pan y al vino, vino."


----------



## Pinairun

Discúlpenme aquellos que tengan la expresión por habitual.

Al leer "moros con tranchetes" se me vino a la imaginación algún plato de cocina cuyos ingredientes serían los "moros" (¡vaya usted a saber qué eran!) combinados con  queso cremoso cortado en láminas que aquí denominamos tranchetes (aunque haya quien lo escribe con doble t, por ser también marca comercial), como las que se ponen en los _sandwiches._

Mi perplejidad fue total hasta que caí en la cuenta de que se trataba del tranchete, la cuchilla


----------



## Alma Shofner

Pinairun said:


> Discúlpenme aquellos que tengan la expresión por habitual.
> 
> Al leer "moros con tranchetes" se me vino a la imaginación algún plato de cocina cuyos ingredientes serían los "moros" (¡vaya usted a saber qué eran!) combinados con  queso cremoso cortado en láminas que aquí denominamos tranchetes (aunque haya quien lo escribe con doble t, por ser también marca comercial), como las que se ponen en los _sandwiches._
> 
> Mi perplejidad fue total hasta que caí en la cuenta de que se trataba del tranchete, la cuchilla



Como tranchete suena a machete, pues como que lo traducimos asi. De hecho, ni siquiera nos imaginamos a un moro con un machete al acecho, sino al significado del refrán: "no pasa nada."

Por acá no se usa la palabra tranchete para referirse a queso, o cuando menos yo nunca la he escuchado.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

> -Usted, amigo Berrueco -dijo Domínguez-, anda mirando moros con tranchete. * Se ve que no conoce usted a Villa...
> - Tampoco el Gaucho lo conoce -respondió Berrueco, que no era tonto para su oficio.


 
Lo de arriba es el ejemplo más viejo que encontré en la base de datos de la RAE, como ven es tranchete y en singular. Ejemplos más recientes datan de 1990 hasta la fecha y la maoría en plural, salvo dos. Todos son de México.


----------



## Södertjej

Alma Shofner said:


> Como tranchete suena a machete, pues como que lo traducimos asi.


¿Traducir? ¿De qué idioma? Tranchete (masculino) es una palabra española.

Tranchettes es la marca de un lácteo que no sé si merece el nombre de queso, de igual manera que hay un producto llamado "fiambre de jamón" porque a jamón no llega. Son rebanadas cuadradas de queso procesado, separadas por unas láminas para poder sacarlas mejor y se usan principalmente para tomarlas derretidas en bocadillos calientes. Quizá fue la primera marca que hizo famoso ese producto y eso hizo que, al igual que rímel para las máscaras de pestañas, se use como genérico, en este caso es palabra femenina.

Admito no haber oído jamás la expresión, ni conocía tranchete en masculino (sí trinchete) y el título del hilo me ha evocado un desfile de Moros y Cristianos patrocinado por una fábrica de productos lácteso. Después de haber visto una cabalgata de Reyes abierta por las rosquillas de Los Simpson, ¿por qué no?


----------



## Jaén

Pues estoy sorprendido de saber que la frase sea de uso exclusivo en México. Siempre me imaginé que fuese española, pues después de 9 siglos de dominación, todo mundo católico en España les tendría miedo después que se fueron. Y sí, yo también la conozco como "moros con tranchete", en singular, con el significado que ya fue dado anteriormente.

El caso es que nunca me pregunté ni pregunté a nadie lo que era un tranchete, y ahora veo que el origen de la expresión parece un misterio difícil de desvendar.

Al igual que Toño, también me los imaginaba con un tridente, en vez de cimitarra. Y nada más natural, para la imaginación de un niño, que era yo en esa época, que si los moros eran "malos", pues que los representaran con un tridente, como Lucifer, el meritito "demoño rojo" (Belcebú, Satanás... él dice que se llama Gumaro*) 

En México no existe (que yo sepa, hasta ahora), esa marca de sucedáneo de queso (según quejas de algunos al respecto), el queso que usamos tradicionalmente para sándwiches, le llamamos "queso Club" (marca comercial) o "queso amarillo" (que ahora, en Brasil, descubrí que se llama cheddar). Además del manchego, claro.

Se me hace gracioso que a algunos foreros les suene a nombre de un platillo exótico tal vez, sobre todo, porque en algún lugar de México les llaman así a los frijoles negros fritos revueltos con arroz. Nada exótico para nosotros 


* La Croqueta (Jis - Trino - Solórzano)


----------



## Södertjej

Jaén said:


> Pues estoy sorprendido de saber que la frase sea de uso exclusivo en México. Siempre me imaginé que fuese española, pues después de 9 siglos de dominación, todo mundo católico en España les tendría miedo después que se fueron. Y sí, yo también la conozco como "moros con tranchete", en singular, con el significado que ya fue dado anteriormente.
> 
> El caso es que nunca me pregunté ni pregunté a nadie lo que era un tranchete, y ahora veo que el origen de la expresión parece un misterio difícil de desvendar.


No tiene por qué ser un misterio. Puede ser sencillamente que esa expresión cayera en desuso en España pero se mantuviera en algunos lugares de América. Cosa nada inhabitual, por cierto.

Y ni fueron nueves siglos, ni "se fueron", aunque entiendo que no es el tema del hilo.


----------



## piraña utria

NOTA DE MODERACIÓN​ 

Buenos días amigos,

Comprendemos que todos nos veamos tentados a hablar de la presencia de los moros en España con este tipo de hilos, pero la nueva pregunta formulada es bastante concreta.

Les rogamos mantenerse entonces en esos límites, aunque creo que ya ha sido respondida.


----------



## Dlyons

robjh22 said:


> Ya se aclaró en otro hilo el significado de este modismo: es (en mejico) concluir algo muy precipitadamente, o sea, sin pruebas suficientes.
> 
> Pero, cual es el significado de "tranchetes"? No lo veo en ningún diccionario. Agradezco su ayuda.




Creo que, en ese caso, se refiere a la espada curva (cimitarra) de los Moros, que se parece al tranchete del zapatero (pero un poquito más grande).


----------



## XiaoRoel

El mensaje 11 resuelve perfectamente la cuestión.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Surinam del Nord said:


> Aquí hay uno.



Pues la navaja de la imagen se parece cantidad a la de un capador. Y también a la de vendimiador.
Pero nunca supe que les llamasen tranchetes


----------



## Dlyons

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Pues la navaja de la imagen se parece cantidad a la de un capador. Y también a la de vendimiador.
> Pero nunca supe que les llamasen tranchetes



Sí, tranchete = cuchilla de zapatero según el DRAE.
He leído que "tranchete" también se le llamó a la cimitarra.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Espada#Espadas_de_un_solo_filo_y_espadas_de_doble_filo


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Dlyons said:


> Sí, tranchete = cuchilla de zapatero sgún el DRAE.
> 
> ....
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Espada#Espadas_de_un_solo_filo_y_espadas_de_doble_filo



Cierto, tranchete y lezna, las dos herramientas de corte propias del zapatero.


----------



## Södertjej

Dlyons said:


> He leído que "tranchete" también se le llamó a la cimitarra.http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Espada#Espadas_de_un_solo_filo_y_espadas_de_doble_filo


Me comprometo a preguntar en una peña de Moros y Cristianos a ver si les suena.


----------



## Calambur

Dlyons said:


> Sí, tranchete = cuchilla de zapatero según el DRAE.


*Tranchete* figura también en el _Tesoro de la lengua castellana o española_, de S. de Cobarrubias -año *1611*-, como "instrumento que usa el zapatero para cortar el cuero y las suelas".
Palabra nueva no es.


----------



## ManPaisa

Dlyons said:


> Sí, tranchete = cuchilla de zapatero según el DRAE.
> He leído que "tranchete" también se le llamó a la cimitarra.


Wikipedia lo dice, pero ninguno de los 11 casos que aparecen en el CORDE da a entender eso.

El primero es de mediados del siglo XVI, unos cuarenta años después de la conquista de Tenochtitlán, y seguramente refleja el significado del término en esa época en ambos lados del Atlántico:



> _Miçilo Por çierto, yo nunca oí cuentos ni músicas más agraçiadas que aquellas que hazen entre sí cuando en mucha priesa se encuentran las hormas y charambiles con el tranchete._


 No sé lo que será un _charambil_, pero _horma_ tiene todo que ver con la labor del _zapatero_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Charambil_ es una palabra astur-leonesa que significa _hueso largo_. Podría ser usado para la percusión (o, agujereado, a modo de flauta). En las Islas Azores _charamba_ designa un baile popular. Este occidentalismo *charamb*- (emparentado etimológicamente con _carámbano_: el nexo común debe ser la forma alargada y tiene todo el aspecto de un celtismo prerromano) está en el texto que ofreces y en su uso en la Ilha Terçeira de las Azores relacionado con la música. Posiblemente se usase para peercusionar en la _horma_ y producir ritmo. También el tranchete se usaría con el mismo fin. Es todo una suposición, a falta de más datos.


----------



## ManPaisa

XiaoRoel said:


> _Charambil_ es una palabra astur-leonesa que significa _hueso largo_. Podría ser usado para la percusión (o, agujereado, a modo de flauta). En las Islas Azores _charamba_ designa un baile popular. Este occidentalismo *charamb*- (emparentado etimológicamente con _carámbano_: el nexo común debe ser la forma alargada y tiene todo el aspecto de un celtismo prerromano) está en el texto que ofreces y en su uso en la Ilha Terçeira de las Azores relacionado con la música. Posiblemente se usase para peercusionar en la _horma_ y producir ritmo. También el tranchete se usaría con el mismo fin. Es todo una suposición, a falta de más datos.



Gracias, Xiao.  En todo caso no parece que el _tranchete_ que mencionan tenga que ver con una _cimitarra_.


----------



## Iver

Muchas gracias por tratar este tema tan interesante respecto a esa frase.
Este es un gran foro.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

chics said:


> Los moros vivieron muchos años en TODA España.
> 
> Por cierto, aquí no usamos esta expresión... :-S



Menos en Asturias.


----------

